# 6 min solutions necessary?



## mechgirl (Mar 16, 2010)

I've worked through the MERM, chapters 14-60, and worked the example problems and the book of practice problems for each chapter. I went through chapter 7 of the 101 solved mech problems, and decided that the problems were too complex and taking too much time, so quit that book, then worked through some of the ASHRAE example problems. Lately, I've been working through the Lindeberg mech practice exam (not really timed since I don't have a 4 hour block to devote). I feel that the sample exam problems are much better practice, and I'm feeling more confident since working these.

I also have the NCEES practice exam, but will do that timed in a couple weeks. I'm wondering if I should order a 6 min solutions book, since I see many people posting on it. Are these problems more representative of would be on the exam? I don't want a repeat of the 101 solved mech problems book.

I'll be selecting HVAC depth. I'm weakest on mechanics / machine design, but will focus on that this week, by repeating those MERM chapters and practice problems.


----------



## Bman (Mar 16, 2010)

I just finished the MERM and I'm about to start working through the 6 min solutions books. From reading past posts, there seems to be a consensus that the 6 min solutions books are fairly representative of the actual exam type problems, so I would recommend getting at least the HVAC since that is your depth.


----------



## Sschell (Mar 16, 2010)

I never got the 6 min book.

I felt the problems on the NCEES practice test were the best repersentation of any of the problems I did do (MERM and PPI practice test).


----------



## gaidox (Mar 16, 2010)

My 2 officemates passed last october with MERM, practice problems, and NCEES sample exam.

They did'nt have SMS and told me they're satisfied with those.

Most passers recommend it (SMS) for added practice especially time-trial.

Like they said, the more you practice, the more you got covered and prepared.

At least get SMS for your depth if you've got time.


----------



## Shaggy (Mar 16, 2010)

I generally agree with above posters. I recommend doing as many problems as you have time for. When I took it, I used the SMS of my depth only. The problems are representative.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Mar 16, 2010)

I didn't get the SMS, but I probably would have bought them if I hadn't passed the test.

Then again, I went MD depth...


----------



## Shanks (Mar 16, 2010)

I would recommend having it. The problems take more than six minutes but they're fair and like everyone said, good for practice. I don't think the problems are too complex or working on them is a waste of time. This will be my second attempt and I hardly worked much problems last time just went through the problems (big mistake). I am working on HVAC which is my weakest area and its giving me confidence for this subject, should have done first time.


----------



## mechgirl (Mar 16, 2010)

Ah, I didn't realize that the books are for different depths. Should I also get the mech systems and materials to practice for the morning?

Can anyone comment on the quality of the 6 min solutions? I was disappointed with the 101 solved problems also because the solutions were not very clear, often not including the source equation, and not including units in their work, so I would really have to search to figure out how to solve, if I was stuck on a problem.


----------



## Shaggy (Mar 16, 2010)

quality is good. Very much comparable to the NCEES stuff. On that note, stay away from Kaplan.


----------



## MechGuy (Mar 17, 2010)

The 6 minute solutions books are all good, you should get all 3 if you have the time to do the problems. I took the HVAC depth too, and MD was my weakest area as well.

The reason I highly recommend these books is that I found practice problems in these books that I didn't see in the MERM problems or either sample exam (Lindberg or NCEES), and that alone was extremely useful to me.

I thought the SMS books were more representative of exam type problems that either sample exam personally.

Everyone obviously has their own opinion on the subject, so take this for what its worth! I found it helped me tremendously. I can't say if it will help you or not, but it can't hurt.


----------



## PassItFirst (Apr 2, 2010)

I am looking for a link to the NCEES Practice Exam. I already have the NCEES Mechanical Sample Questions &amp; Solutions PE book. Is this the same thing or is there something else?


----------



## heath014 (Apr 2, 2010)

No, that is it. There is a 2001 and a 2008 version.


----------



## PassItFirst (Apr 2, 2010)

Thank you for the heads up. If there was something else out there, I wanted to find it. I need all the help I can get to pass this on the first try!


----------

